# The 2015 Half Century (50 KM or 50 Mile) A Month Challenge - Chatzone



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

There are already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides.

So here you go ... your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but I suggest that (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (Currently, the imperial century riders get a gold star, and it has been suggested that the metric century riders will get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100+ miles. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points.

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

If you intend to have a go, post below and keep us up to date with your rides as we proceed through the year.

*WHAT DO YOU THINK?

Mod Note*: In common with the other X-a month challenge thread, this thread is for general chat about the challenge. There is a separate thread here for registering your rides and points (also stickied). Post in this thread _just once_, and subsequently edit that one post each time you do a qualifying ride. Chatting here and logging rides on a different thread helps to keep that thread as tidy as possible.

{further note - I'm splitting up Colin's original thread to move all posts that appear to be only records of rides - but if anyone thinks I've moved a post that shouldn't have been, or not moved one that should, either PM me or just report the post that needs to be moved ...}
Spinney


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

Sounds a great idea @ColinJ giving another challenge option - sticky??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

Whhere do we post our rides? I might have a few bagged already this week


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whhere do we post our rides? I might have a few bagged already this week


I was thinking that participants would post below. PS There is now THIS THREAD in which to log rides.

If you are already doing the imperial or metric century challenge then you will not be doing this one, unless you fail to complete a century one month, in which case you could then drop down into this one as long as you got a half century in that month.

It doesn't take an awfully long time to build up to doing a 50 km/31 mile ride so I can't see much mileage (_groan!_ ) in creating distance challenges below this level. Actually ... if health problems make 50 kms too much of a challenge, then maybe there could be a case for shorter challenges, but for healthy, uninjured riders I think 50 km is a good target to start with.

I think many people would start the year doing 50 km rides and step up to 50 milers later in the spring, maybe dropping back down to 50 kms if the weather turned nasty in November and December.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2015)

Stunning idea. Nice one @ColinJ I definitely don't have the time or the fitness for an Imperial Century a month. We are going to try for a half metric C. this weekend (health and weather permitting).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that participants would post below.
> 
> *If you are already doing the imperial or metric century challenge then you will not be doing this one,* unless you fail to complete a century one month, in which case you could then drop down into this one as long as you got a half century in that month.
> 
> ...



Spoil sport, I was looking at getting a clean sweep of shinies


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2015)

Great idea, and one that I reckon even I can do


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2015)

Might give this a go, although if our weather doesn't pick up soon I don't think I will be doing one in January.


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Jan 2015)

I'll give it a go but like Mo1959 I'm waiting for the weather to improve.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2015)

I am hoping to do the metric century challenge this year, but I suspect that something will nobble me as it did in 2012, 2013 and 2014 so my insurance policy will be to try and get a half century done in the first half of each month as a fall-back option.

It is easy to get the odd long ride in here and there, but doing it consistently throughout the year can be a different matter. I only had 31 miles/50 km to do after Christmas to reach my 2014 target but I was laid low by a nasty chest infection and failed to do it. It would have been really stupid to try, given that I was struggling to eat or get out of bed.

When you think about it, these challenges are not really about fitness. Once you have ridden a certain distance, you know that you could do it again. The challenge lies in trying to stay well enough, have the motivation to make the effort, and make sure you have enough free time to do the riding every month, no exceptions!


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2015)

Does it count if you stop for lunch?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Does it count if you stop for lunch?




Yes


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2015)

13 rider said:


> Hi I will give it a go ,the centuries are a bit out of my range as I have only been riding for 4 months . both half centuries my be within my abilities .One question if I do a 50 mile ride can you register for both or do they have to be separate rides?
> Anyway 47 miles done today as one half metric century claimed


I am just making this up as we go along so there are no 'official' rules. Try and do 50 milers when you can, but 50 km rides will still count. Only one challenge ... I thought people might start on 50 km and step up to 50 milers later in the year.

If anybody wants to only do 50 mile or 50 km rides, go for it!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jan 2015)

Thanks Colin just reread your original post regarding points and get it now .excellent idea for us newbies and extra motivation to get out riding


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2015)

I should have translated 50 miles into km for those who prefer metric targets - strictly, it is about 80.47 km, but feel free to round it up to 81 or down to 80. 

Nobody would mind if you only did 31 miles instead of 31.07 for the 50 km either!


----------



## Col5632 (13 Jan 2015)

Sounds like a challenge I might be able to do


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (13 Jan 2015)

Same here... though firstly I'd need to actually ride my bike this month!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jan 2015)

I'm in, although I'm hoping to manage the 100k challenge, it doesn't hurt to have a fallback.
2 Jan 2015. The abandoned Night Ride, Hyde Park to Horsham to 72.6km


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Last Sundays ride was just over 80km so I think I will claim that as my first of the year. As 80 km is 49.7 miles does is count for an imperial?


No, but it will do for a _HALF_ imperial!


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jan 2015)

@ColinJ thanks for that. I did mean half imperial,


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @ColinJ thanks for that. I did mean half imperial,


Keep it up!

I'm struggling to get going again after a decent 2014, but then a Christmas layoff during which I caught a nasty lurgy.


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jan 2015)

Last week was the first time my legs started to work as they should and not feel if they were made of Stilton and cider. Back to commuting 4 days a week x 17 miles each way and also getting out on a Saturday or Sunday. The weather this week has been a challenge but based on last year it has been nice.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2015)

13 rider said:


> 50.2 miles ride today 2 points. Did then same loop as last week with a couple of miles at each end to make it to 50 miles had to do a couple of cheeky loops around the village to get to the 50 .That's one 50k and one 50m in January *my target is to complete both half centuries each month*.Glad this thread is here because 50 m is the extent of my range at the moment and the centuries seem a long way off yet.


That's an interesting idea - good luck with it!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2015)

Thanks Colin its seems a good idea now a let you know in december if it was a good idea


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2015)

13 rider said:


> Thanks Colin its seems a good idea now a let you know in december if it was a good idea


I will have to see what the weather does, but I am tempted to go for a variation on that - a metric century and a half metric a month. I would need to get the half metric in soon to get my legs working again after a long break, and then try and squeeze the full metric century in the following week.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I will have to see what the weather does, but I am tempted to go for a variation on that - a metric century and a half metric a month. I would need to get the half metric in soon to get my legs working again after a long break, and then try and squeeze the full metric century in the following week.


Hope you get out soon Colin as you started the challenge we want you to be in it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jan 2015)

13 rider said:


> 50.2 miles ride today 2 points. Did then same loop as last week with a couple of miles at each end to make it to 50 miles had to do a couple of cheeky loops around the village to get to the 50 .That's one 50k and one 50m in January my target is to complete both half centuries each month.Glad this thread is here because 50 m is the extent of my range at the moment and the centuries seem a long way off yet.



If you can do a 50 miler, you can do a 100. It just takes longer. Why not do a 50 in the morning, go home have something to eat and then go back out and do the next 50 in the afternoon, once you have done that once you will go out and do the 100 miler in one go.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can do a 50 miler, you can do a 100. It just takes longer. Why not do a 50 in the morning, go home have something to eat and then go back out and do the next 50 in the afternoon, once you have done that once you will go out and do the 100 miler in one go.


The general approach is good, but I would suggest doing 67 miles for the morning ride so the afternoon ride seemed less daunting!

It would be much easier setting off again thinking 'I only have to do half what I did this morning' rather than 'Blimey, I have to do the same distance again'.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can do a 50 miler, you can do a 100. It just takes longer. Why not do a 50 in the morning, go home have something to eat and then go back out and do the next 50 in the afternoon, once you have done that once you will go out and do the 100 miler in one go.


At the moment 50m is really my maximum range I get home shattered the thought of another 50 in the afternoon is just too much yet I only been back riding 4 months .as for colin approach the 67 mile is my next target. Also my average speed is still around 13 mph so 4 hours riding equals 50m and that's as long as I can sit on a bike for now buts thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2015)

13 rider said:


> At the moment 50m is really my maximum range I get home shattered the thought of another 50 in the afternoon is just too much yet I only been back riding 4 months .as for colin approach the 67 mile is my next target. Also my average speed is still around 13 mph so 4 hours riding equals 50m and that's as long as I can sit on a bike for now buts thanks for all the encouragement


50 miles after only 4 months is pretty good going. I would bet that most people take at least a year to build up to doing rides of that length, and that many people never do!


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2015)

Sounds like one I could feasibly manage - nice one Colin!
I keep wondering about attempting the metric century a month, but I'd not manage it in the winter months.

@ColinJ - should this be split into a 'record of points' thread and a 'chatzone' thread as for the other two challenges? What do others think (take a look if you are not familiar - the one that is for records just has *one* post for each person - you edit your post to update when you have done another ride that earns points.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> Sounds like one I could feasibly manage - nice one Colin!
> I keep wondering about attempting the metric century a month, but I'd not manage it in the winter months.


Know what you mean about winter riding - I'm struggling to get started this year! First put off by my Christmas lurgy, then by crazy winds, and now by icy conditions. I was all psyched up to go out this afternoon but a couple of badly timed phone calls, and some emails that needed responses delayed me to the point where I could no longer be bothered. I'll do a spin on my gym bike later instead.

Tomorrow looks like a reasonable candidate for a main road ride. My beloved hilly lanes will probably be too much of an ice risk for the next few days, so I will definitely steer clear of them!



Spinney said:


> @ColinJ - should this be split into a 'record of points' thread and a 'chatzone' thread as for the other two challenges? What do others think (take a look if you are not familiar - the one that is for records just has *one* post for each person - you edit your post to update when you have done another ride that earns points.


Yes, that makes sense. If you would like to do the splitting, that would be good - cheers!


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, that makes sense. If you would like to do the splitting, that would be good - cheers!



OK - in the next day or so - you'll see the effects!


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2015)

Righty ho - all posts that were just logs of rides have been moved to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2015-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.172815/

If anyone needs any help editing their posts to add logs, just ask...

@ColinJ - if you want to modify the first post in the other thread, let me know.
(It only looks as if @ianrauk posted it because I copied the first post from one of the Century threads! Sorry ian!)


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Know what you mean about winter riding - I'm struggling to get started this year! First put off by my Christmas lurgy, then by crazy winds, and now by icy conditions.



I hear you - I keep thinking I'm over this lurgy so twice in the past seven days I've ridden home from work (lift in - don't want to go mad!) and twice I've come home with earache and snot all over my bike.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Tomorrow looks like a reasonable candidate for a main road ride. My beloved hilly lanes will probably be too much of an ice risk for the next few days, so I will definitely steer clear of them!


I did that main road ride this afternoon - REPORT HERE.

I will be trying to do at least one 50 km (31 mile) ride a month and also one 100 km ride, so I will be attempting both the half metric century and the full metric century challenges. The idea is to motivate me to do longer rides than I normally do, in between the metric centuries. My usual rides are either 19 mile or 23 mile loops. I do plenty of them, but often find it hard to work up the enthusiasm for longer solo rides. Events, forum rides, rides with mates ... no problem!

Ideally, by the end of the year I will have ridden 12+ metric centuries, 12+ half metric centuries, a lot of shorter rides, a smattering of imperial centuries, and a few double metric centuries - audax 200s.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2015)

Glad see you back out and riding welcome to the challenge as it was your idea


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I will be trying to do at least one 50 km (31 mile) ride a month and also one 100 km ride, so I will be attempting both the half metric century and the full metric century challenges


 
Thats the same as me! - just hoping my knee doesnt give in this year!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2015)

Good job I got my ride in yesterday - it started snowing here yesterday evening and hasn't stopped since! It will be a few more days before I will ride again ...


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Jan 2015)

I can manage this one 

100km in the winter is out for me as my feet just freeze very quickly, but 50km is doable.

I'm in.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I can manage this one
> 
> 100km in the winter is out for me as my feet just freeze very quickly, but 50km is doable.
> 
> I'm in.



even in thermal socks and winter boots?


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> even in thermal socks and winter boots?


I have thermal socks but no winter boots. I use my MTB shoes with some Shimano waterproof overshoes. That works for a while, but towards 2 hours and they are freezing. Especially my left foot for some reason.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I have thermal socks but no winter boots. I use my MTB shoes with some Shimano waterproof overshoes. That works for a while, but towards 2 hours and they are freezing. Especially my left foot for some reason.




Get some Northwave, Shimano or Spesh winter boots. Against overshoes there is no contest. I wear Spesh Defrosters in the coldest of weathers with just normal socks. I have the warmest of tootsies.
OK, winter boots are expensive, but they are worth every penny and last a heck of a lot longer then over shoes.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jan 2015)

Great idea Colin.

I think I will make mine themed half centuries. I have been intending to visit some of the war memorials in the area. 

A Denmark coast to coast is less than 100 km. I will have to think of some, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jan 2015)

Finally managed my first ride of the year today and made sure i stayed out for the 50k, i'll try for 50 miles next weekend.


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2015)

I did a couple of imperial centuries last year, but this 50k a month challenge is more to my liking. (My energy levels - and thus my interest - start flagging after two-and-a-half hours.) I've managed to sneak in a couple so far (I did a thirty miler before I heard of the challenge and I'm being ultra scrupulous and not claiming it), and I might pop in another tomorrow. I generally post pics in My Ride Today and so I'll be putting in links from the main result thread for anyone interested in views of Suffolk. 
Thanks for this @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2015)

Jon George said:


> I did a couple of imperial centuries last year, but this 50k a month challenge is more to my liking. (My energy levels - and thus my interest - start flagging after two-and-a-half hours.) I've managed to sneak in a couple so far (I did a thirty miler before I heard of the challenge and I'm being ultra scrupulous and not claiming it), and I might pop in another tomorrow. I generally post pics in My Ride Today and so I'll be putting in links from the main result thread for anyone interested in views of Suffolk.
> Thanks for this @ColinJ


It struck me that 90% of my rides are on a small group of 19 & 23 mile routes. I wanted to come up with something that would encourage me (and others) to do longer rides more often.

When I am fit enough, on a sunny summer day, I am happy to ride all the hours of daylight. I have done that 4 or 5 times in the past. It is a different matter in the dark and cold of winter!


----------



## Katherine (24 Jan 2015)

This challenge is making me try to do more miles in one go, on my own, than I have done up till now. Today I did 28 miles instead of my usual 22. It was only my bladder that stopped me adding on a few more. I know that when I'm with a group and/or on an organised ride there are facilities. Do I start carrying a lock and risk stopping at petrol stations?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> This challenge is making me try to do more miles in one go, on my own, than I have done up till now. Today I did 28 miles instead of my usual 22. It was only my bladder that stopped me adding on a few more. I know that when I'm with a group and/or on an organised ride there are facilities. Do I start carrying a lock and risk stopping at petrol stations?


I know it is easier for men, but I prefer the behind bushes, hedges, or walls option. Forgive the pun, but I would be mightily p*ssed off if I came out and found that someone had chucked my bike in the back of a van and driven off with it!


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jan 2015)

I had hoped to try for 50 miles on Friday but only managed 40 but I am enjoying the fact this challenge is making me plan longer trips than usual. It's going to be good to get the extra miles in as I have stupidly signed up for the 100 mile ride at eroica this year.


----------



## gavgav (25 Jan 2015)

I've managed to join, just in time, with a 50km ride today, and logged as required.

Hoping that I will get some 50 mile rides in, for entries, as the year goes on, but there will be plenty of 50km ones to keep me going to start with!


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Jan 2015)

Managed another 50km today, hitting 56.9km, longest since Octobers op. Slowly building myself up to an imperial half century, remembering 'softly softly catchy monkey'...


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2015)

I have a question.

Does this 50 km have to be done all at once or can I ride to work, finish my shift and then ride home?

Does it count?


----------



## Shadow (25 Jan 2015)

Great idea Col. Fancied this as the full century is beyond my enthusiasm in winter. Last weekend intended to go out but couldn't be bothered, so just had a quick spin on the turbo and thought its ok, I'll do it this weekend. Well i'm stuffed already. Friday night I fell down the stairs and have a very sore and aching left side from bum to armpit. Cannot ride more than 5 minutes, very gently, on the flat. What an eejit!!
Good luck everyone and I look forward to reading your exploits.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Does this 50 km have to be done all at once or can I ride to work, finish my shift and then ride home?
> 
> Does it count?


Since we are making this up as we go along ... The ride distance is the total of that done between getting up and the next time you go to bed!

And now some smart a*se will ask if cycling 25 km/miles during the day to jump into bed with his/her partner and then riding back afterwards counts - _yes_!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Shadow said:


> Great idea Col. Fancied this as the full century is beyond my enthusiasm in winter. Last weekend intended to go out but couldn't be bothered, so just had a quick spin on the turbo and thought its ok, I'll do it this weekend. Well i'm stuffed already. Friday night I fell down the stairs and have a very sore and aching left side from bum to armpit. Cannot ride more than 5 minutes, very gently, on the flat. What an eejit!!
> Good luck everyone and I look forward to reading your exploits.


Ouch!

You still have 6 left, so let's you can recover enough to squeeze it in before the end of the month.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2015)

What about someone else's partner? 

I suppose thats ok as long asI post photos.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> What about someone else's partner?
> 
> I suppose thats ok as long asI post photos.


Hmm! 

I was going to say "between getting up in the morning and going to bed at night" but then realised that some people are working shifts.

Specifying a 24 hour period wouldn't work because you could (say) count an evening ride and another one the next morning.

It is no good mentioning sleep either - what if you doze off at the halfway cafe stop?

So - total distance in a 'day' where a day is as understood by most people.

Let's face it - this is only a bit of fun to encourage us to ride our bikes, so the exact rules don't matter!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2015)

Jon George said:


> I did a couple of imperial centuries last year, but this 50k a month challenge is more to my liking. (My energy levels - and thus my interest - start flagging after two-and-a-half hours.) I've managed to sneak in a couple so far (I did a thirty miler before I heard of the challenge and I'm being ultra scrupulous and not claiming it), and I might pop in another tomorrow. I generally post pics in My Ride Today and so I'll be putting in links from the main result thread for anyone interested in views of Suffolk.
> Thanks for this @ColinJ


Hmm, I also thought I was being a bit sneaky putting an earlier ride up so when I saw that the computer was reading 28 miles this afternoon I overshot home to take it up to 32 miles.


----------



## thetribe (25 Jan 2015)

I like the sound of this, I don't always have the time to do long rides but should manage a 50km ride each month easily (he says hopefully). Hopefully a round trip visit to my Mam for her birthday tomorrow should knock up my first one.


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2015)

Yea, Gods, I'm still trying to work out if I made the right decision. I had been thinking it might be fun to try to add a 50 miler to my small collection of 50km's so - on a _*whim*_ - I went for it today. Three breakfast bars, one Scotch egg and most of an energy-filled water bottle latter (and a little excursion around a nearby estate to make up the distance), I made it. I lost the back end as I accelerated too hard (in front of an artic whose driver was hassling me at a roundabout), but made a nifty recovery without coming off - even if the sound of air-brakes being applied close behind me was a bit bowel-loosening. 
Of course, having done a 50 miler for January, I suspect I'm in for the long run. Damn, you @ColinJ !


----------



## ankaradan (30 Jan 2015)

Just seen this thread. The aim this year was to do at least one metric century per month.....but too often circumstances intervene. For example this month has seen long periods of southerly gales with monsoon conditions, which have kept me indoors. Its too late now for a 100k this, but I did manage a 80k earlier, so will log that, and see how it goes for the rest of the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jan 2015)

I managed to get my 50 km in today. Is there a link where we can register them?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I managed to get my 50 km in today. Is there a link where we can register them?


At the end of the first post in the thread!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> At the end of the first post in the thread!


Colin, the thread's got split into challenge and chatzone. The ride thread is here - 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2015-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.172815/


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Colin, the thread's got split into challenge and chatzone. The ride thread is here -
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2015-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.172815/


I know, and when Spinney split it she added that link at the end of my original post which became the first post in this thread ... 

(Which is what I meant by what I posted 2 posts ago! )


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I know, and when Spinney split it she added that link at the end of my original post which became the first post in this thread ...
> 
> (Which is what I meant by what I posted 2 posts ago! )


Go to A to get your directions to B, or go straight to B....


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Go to A to get your directions to B, or go straight to B....


Yes, I admit that I was being lazy because I was in a hurry .. Normally I would just copy the link!

PS Oh, and I think I was also hinting that it wasn't hard to find the link since it was in the very first post ...


----------



## MikeW-71 (31 Jan 2015)

And just as tomorrow is looking looking quite nice... I'm getting a cold


----------



## Brandane (1 Feb 2015)

Excellent idea, this half century challenge. I have started this year on the metric century challenge, as I did last year. Until the wheels fell off sometime about August . This new system means I could have carried on by dropping into this challenge, as I probably will at some point this year. February?


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Feb 2015)

Hmm, well seems that the cold was a bit of a false alarm, felt fine this morning 

The sun was out, so that's Februarys ride done  Well, 31.0 miles - close enough!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2015)

Feb's 50 miler done had time today and weather not too bad bit blustery so good chance to get one in the bank job done


----------



## Jon George (3 Feb 2015)

I've always been a fan of the phenomenon of The Law Of Unintended Consequences @ColinJ and taking up this challenge has provided some unexpected rewards. Because of the increase in time I have to allow to fit in theses rides, I've had to modify my bum-on-seat-in-front-of-PC-and-write schedule and make_ that_ time more productive.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2015)

Because of the challenge, I added an extra 6.5 miles today, before I went home, just so I could say that I did an imperial half century! Foggy and misty all day in Manchester. I probably wouldn't have had such a long ride if I hadn't joined a group for part of it!


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Feb 2015)

6.5 miles short of 50 today but 70k so not too bad. Would have done 50 but punctures cost us an hour or so and i was losing light.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Feb 2015)

Only just seen this thread, can I join a month late and log rides etc. Obviously wont be able to complete the year challenge but hoping to motivate myself to complete my own '11 month half century challenge'.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2015)

Leescfc79 said:


> Only just seen this thread, can I join a month late and log rides etc. Obviously wont be able to complete the year challenge but hoping to motivate myself to complete my own '11 month half century challenge'.


I believe you can you the challenge at many time . for me if you have done a 50 km ride in Jan I can't see why you can't back date the claim after all the rides are self policed and done on trust .if not go for the eleven months . But I don't make the rules such as they are but it seems fairly relaxed see what the general consensus is


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Feb 2015)

Get stuck in and log some rides  If you have done a 50 in Jan, I'm sure you can count it


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Feb 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Get stuck in and log some rides  If you have done a 50 in Jan, I'm sure you can count it



Longest ride in Jan was only 22 miles so will start from Feb.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2015)

Are well 11/12th of a challenge it is then .just a bit more motivation to get out and do some milage


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2015)

Yes - it's all only a bit of fun, so go for it! An annual target, plus monthly metric and half metric century challenges are getting me out on my bike more than I otherwise would be in the winter months.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Feb 2015)

Ive only managed 1 ride this Feb, been out of action for a week with a stomach bug. Hopefully will have enough energy to get out at the weekend. This is my only opportunity this month to do my planned 100km!
I have entered to do the Evans Ride It event (Sandown park) on 1st of March thou!


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2015)

Got a nice 34 miler in today, so a proper 50k this time.

Well, the weather was nice, my legs taking the huff with the climbing at half way wasn't so nice


----------



## Katherine (16 Feb 2015)

I put strava on my phone to start getting more information about my rides and then I forgot to turn it on!
Finally built up enough extra side roads bits to turn my regular 22 mile ride into a 50 K. I won't always have time though.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2015)

Hi just completed another metric half century .This challenge has taken over my riding I no longer can go out for a 20 miler I always have a32 mile target .Just realised my last 10 Sunday rides have all been over 50k and many over 50m and I'm loving it !!!! .The challenge has really motivated to do the miles . Thanks @ColinJ for the Idea of the challenge


----------



## ankaradan (27 Feb 2015)

Finally got a 50mile rlde on Wednesday (25th), though the roads were still quite mucky following Monday's floods


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2015)

1st march and this months 50k ride done that's a quarter of the way there.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Mar 2015)

I fear I may struggle to keep going with this. January went well, and glad I got the February one in early. Been bed bound the last 10 days with my rhabdomyolysis again, so not likely back on the bike for probably 10 - 14 days, then gently gently. Can I have a sick note for March @ColinJ ?


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I fear I may struggle to keep going with this. January
> went well, and glad I got the February one in early. Been bed bound the last 10 days with my rhabdomyolysis again, so not likely back on the bike for probably 10 - 14 days, then gently gently. Can I have a sick note for March @ColinJ ?


I try to get the rides done early as you never know what's round the corner and we all take are health for granted . hope you get back on the bike soon but don't push it to much just for this challange your health is more important.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I fear I may struggle to keep going with this. January went well, and glad I got the February one in early. Been bed bound the last 10 days with my rhabdomyolysis again, so not likely back on the bike for probably 10 - 14 days, then gently gently. Can I have a sick note for March @ColinJ ?


Get well soon.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I fear I may struggle to keep going with this. January went well, and glad I got the February one in early. Been bed bound the last 10 days with my rhabdomyolysis again, so not likely back on the bike for probably 10 - 14 days, then gently gently. Can I have a sick note for March @ColinJ ?


As 13 rider says - don't knock yourself up for the sake of a fun challenge. Take as much rest as you need, and then just do what you can after that!

One good thing about the challenge rides is that you can take as long as you want to do them so you could take a full day to do your next 50 km - BUT ONLY WHEN YOU ARE WELL ENOUGH! I hope that it will not be too long before that day comes. Oh, and that the doctors work out what is causing you to suffer these problems and find a way to sort them out, or at least keep them under control.


----------



## Jon George (2 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I fear I may struggle to keep going with this. January went well, and glad I got the February one in early. Been bed bound the last 10 days with my rhabdomyolysis again, so not likely back on the bike for probably 10 - 14 days, then gently gently. Can I have a sick note for March @ColinJ ?


Get well soon. I fear my quota will be down as well - I have had a recurrence of an upper-back/base of the neck problem that cycling may be contributing to. I'm currently doing turbo miles in the kitchen, but I've yet to be bothered enough to reposition the bike computer to count the miles.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Mar 2015)

Get well soon cosmicbike, whilst i am taking the word challenge in the thread title seriously i'm only taking it seriously as a challenge to myself. I will have no problem ducking out for a month if circumstances dictate that even if it means i don't get a star at the end of the year. (Keep this quiet but i'm not sure what the percentage of readers of this forum even know what they are for. It was at least a year on this forum before i noticed them and another 6 months or so until i found out what they were for.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2015)

I messed up on this one. I'd left my Feb ride late - precious little cycling - and then got a heavy cold when the weather improved. So I'll have to work from March to March. It won't stop me riding though....


----------



## howdenbiker (8 Mar 2015)

Rode my first 100km+ ride today, very pleased!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2015)

@howdenbiker I believe a 100km is 3 points not that it matters. Well done on the 100km a distance I am aiming for had a failed attempt last month (59 mile) due to bad headwinds . Will get it done this month


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Mar 2015)

That's March's ride in the bag, though I should get at least a couple more yet 

Extended commute home, the very long way round! 32 miles


----------



## howdenbiker (14 Mar 2015)

Today rode from Howden out to the edge of the Wolds and back, 40 miles in total


----------



## Jon George (23 Mar 2015)

Upper back still causing problems (and lower back - but that's another story!), but I managed a little 8 mile tester today. Leaving this month's late, I know, but if I do it, it'll be gentle pootle.


----------



## thetribe (30 Mar 2015)

I think I've fallen at the third hurdle, managed Jan & Feb rides no bother but had an extra busy March so haven't managed more than an hour, 2 at a push, on the bike at a time. I managed to work things so I have up to 4 hours spare tomorrow after work but I see we're forecast for 50mph winds, I'm not crazy enough to attempt to go out in those winds (unless I can get dropped off upwind and freewheel all the way home )

Fingers crossed the forecast is totally wrong and I get my 50k in tomorrow


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2015)

thetribe said:


> I think I've fallen at the third hurdle, managed Jan & Feb rides no bother but had an extra busy March so haven't managed more than an hour, 2 at a push, on the bike at a time. I managed to work things so I have up to 4 hours spare tomorrow after work but I see we're forecast for 50mph winds, I'm not crazy enough to attempt to go out in those winds (unless I can get dropped off upwind and freewheel all the way home )
> 
> Fingers crossed the forecast is totally wrong and I get my 50k in tomorrow


Yes, it's the last day of March, fingers crossed!!


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2015)

What a day to get it done! Todays was really tough, and the longest I've ridden for 6 weeks due to 'Episode 5'. Still, if I am to rebuild then I need to push on. I just did laps of Windsor Great Park today, so a split of grinding at 5-9mph into the wind at times, followed by the easiest 15-20mph cycling I've done downwind! Please to have got that in, all things considered, and that makes Jan/Feb/Mar done


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> What a day to get it done! Todays was really tough, and the longest I've ridden for 6 weeks due to 'Episode 5'. Still, if I am to rebuild then I need to push on. I just did laps of Windsor Great Park today, so a split of grinding at 5-9mph into the wind at times, followed by the easiest 15-20mph cycling I've done downwind! Please to have got that in, all things considered, and that makes Jan/Feb/Mar done


Talk about leaving it late .Glad to see back on your bike and STILL in the challenge .Well done ,hope you not over done it


----------



## Jon George (31 Mar 2015)

Nope, I can't do it for this month. Upper back trouble and now a stinker of a cold has put the kibosh on any major distance.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2015)

Jon George said:


> Nope, I can't do it for this month. Upper back trouble and now a stinker of a cold has put the kibosh on any major distance.


Sorry to hear that .Get well soon. Its not worth risking your health for the sake of a fun challenge . Hope your back to full fitness soon


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Mar 2015)

13 rider said:


> Sorry to hear that .Get well soon. Its not worth risking your health for the sake of a fun challenge . Hope your back to full fitness soon


 
I agree - Last year I over did it on my bike, chasing Strava challenges & miles. Resulting in me injuring my knee's - meant I had around 3 months off of the bike.
Cycling is meant to be fun - So rest up and get better soon!


----------



## Jon George (1 Apr 2015)

Thanks for your wishes - I think I'll be investing in a good malt to deal with the cold.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Apr 2015)

Lack of wind today, replaced by rain. Set out with 25 miles in mind, route was longer than I thought so got April's metric 50 in early
Stayed dry for the first half too, then it got a bit damp


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Lack of wind today, replaced by rain. Set out with 25 miles in mind, route was longer than I thought so got April's metric 50 in early
> Stayed dry for the first half too, then it got a bit damp


No leaving late this month well done


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Apr 2015)

Been pushing at this every ride out so far this month, and got my 4th metric 50 for the April today. I'd like to say it's getting easier, and if I'm to get am imperial 50 I need to review my pace as I'm not convinced I can maintain it for that distance. I reckon I should get the CX out and have a day trip at a lower pace with some nice tea stops


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2015)

If I'd realised that I was only 2 miles short of an imperial half century I'd have gone round the block again!
I don't have a computer on my new bike yet and I didn't want to keep stopping in the rain to check my phone.


----------



## Jon George (13 Apr 2015)

I'm getting cabin fever. Today was the first day in weeks that my upper back has not been complaining. I managed three short shop trips out on #3 bike, so am crossing my fingers that I can get out and enjoy this weather. (And some miles )


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Apr 2015)

I keep forgetting to update my post on the progress thread. Anyway, did my first imperial 50 last week It may well have taken a long time, but it was quite a nice ride. I think in future I need to plan better as I started by doing laps of the park!!


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2015)

One third completed . Who still on for the whole year by my reckoning there's 11 of us 
@13rider , @ColinJ , @gavgav , @howdenbiker , @Harry_Palmer79 , @ray2602 , @Spinney , @themosquitoking ,@MikeW-71 , @Katherine and @cosmicbike
Missed anyone .Anyone not posted April's ride yet


----------



## Jon George (2 May 2015)

Way to go everyone! I'm beginning to venture out on longer rides again, but the upper back problem is still there, though improving. (Hell, at least I managed some rides in January. )


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2015)

@Spoked Wheels just posted April and Mays rides so that makes a nice round Dozen still in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> @Spoked Wheels just posted April and Mays rides so that makes a nice round Dozen still in



The way you are going, you should consider doing the 100km as month next year.


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The way you are going, you should consider doing the 100km as month next year.


Me our @Spoked Wheels ? . At the start of this year I had only been back riding 3 months and a metric century was beyond my range . As fittnes has improved I have now completed 1 metric century and several high 50s and aiming to do one this month as a strava challenge. Next year if things continue I will be attempting the metric century challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> Me our @Spoked Wheels ? . At the start of this year I had only been back riding 3 months and a metric century was beyond my range . As fittnes has improved I have now completed 1 metric century and several high 50s and aiming to do one this month as a strava challenge. Next year if things continue I will be attempting the metric century challenge


I meant you but there is no reason why @Spoked Wheels can't do it as well


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2015)

This challenge has increased my regular route from 22-26 miles to 32-36 miles. I'm loving it. So thanks to @ColinJ. Well done everyone. Good luck with keeping it going.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2015)

Got Mays banker in today but hoping for two imperial halves next weekend, should be starting to ramp up the mileage over the next couple of months although i will be doing a couple of big rides next month.


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Got Mays banker in today but hoping for two imperial halves next weekend, should be starting to ramp up the mileage over the next couple of months although i will be doing a couple of big rides next month.



Every time I look at your name I have to stop myself from saying " thermos quit oking" !!!!  Sorry, maybe now I've written this , I'll start saying " the mosquito king" which I presume is the correct pronunciation.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> Every time I look at your name I have to stop myself from saying " thermos quit oking" !!!!  Sorry, maybe now I've written this , I'll start saying " the mosquito king" which I presume is the correct pronunciation.


Everyone sees it differently the when they read it.


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Everyone sees it differently the when they read it.


You could edit it to: TheMosquitoKing?


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> You could edit it to: TheMosquitoKing?


But then you'd all miss out on your brain storms.


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> But then you'd all miss out on your brain storms.


True.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Everyone sees it differently the when they read it.


I thought you'd quit smoking.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I thought you'd quit smoking.


So did nomadaki when he read it, I actually did too sort of.


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> So did nomadaki when he read it, I actually did too sort of.


Well, that's a good incentive to make it a reality. Turn quit 'oking into quit smoking.


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2015)

At 44 miles today I realised that I would have done 48 by the time I got home so I had to add a loop to make it an imperial half century. It was much easier to judge pace when I could see the distance on a bike computer.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2015)

We got to just shy of 60 on sunday then realised a mate had done 70 so we did another 15.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 May 2015)

Managed the May metric 50 this morning, it's been over a month since I've done that distance.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Managed the May metric 50 this morning, it's been over a month since I've done that distance.


Well done still in the challenge


----------



## Katherine (25 May 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Managed the May metric 50 this morning, it's been over a month since I've done that distance.


Fantastic!


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> Thanks @ColinJ  I've been trying to build my miles up over the Spring.


Quote from challenge thread
Looks like we have a new rider in the challenge 
Welcome @Effyb4


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2015)

Anyone note posted Mays ride yet . Calling @howdenbiker and @Spinney . Looks like we are thinning out I make it 10 of us with all 5 months done and dusted .Well done everyone keep going this month is halfway.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jun 2015)

Just posted Junes ride I update my first post in the thread each time, so unless you go back to post #2 you miss mine...


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Just posted Junes ride I update my first post in the thread each time, so unless you go back to post #2 you miss mine...


Didn't miss you .I went through all pages


----------



## Spinney (3 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> Anyone note posted Mays ride yet . Calling @howdenbiker and @Spinney . Looks like we are thinning out I make it 10 of us with all 5 months done and dusted .Well done everyone keep going this month is halfway.


I did one in May (38 miles, so a metric half) but I've not updated this thread yet! Will get round to it, honest!

*edit* - May's ride now posted. Hoping to get more than one point in June, must get off my a*** and out on the bike more! Especially as we seem to be having summer down here, unlike what I hear from friends in the north of England and Scotland!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2015)

Spinney said:


> I did one in May (38 miles, so a metric half) but I've not updated this thread yet! Will get round to it, honest!


I believe you .back up to eleven then


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jun 2015)

I decided to put mine in my signature line. At the moment getting one metric 50 in each month is challenging, hopefully I'll get the next 6 I too..


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jun 2015)

Junes rides will be a breeze for me, velothon wales next weekend and the following weekend i'm doing a charity ride from london to blackpool, although i'm not cycling the whole distance.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Junes rides will be a breeze for me, velothon wales next weekend and the following weekend i'm doing a charity ride from london to blackpool, although i'm not cycling the whole distance.


Good look with the rides


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> Good look with the rides


Cheers. Velothon won't be too bad hopefully. The other one will be a bit more challenging, 2 hours on the bike and four hours off non-stop for however long it takes. The four hours off may also be filled by driving duties and the like.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2015)

First ride of the month and also for about two and a half weeks due to recovering from tennis elbow. I was determined to try for my metric century in case it made it worse again and I don't get another chance. So, very happy with 32 miles in the sunshine, although it took nearly 4 hours including stops for photos, drinks and stretches.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2015)

July 50 miler done (see my ride today) got it nice and early due to holiday in two weeks and a busy weekend coming up . Didn't want @cosmicbike to get this months in first like last month so beat you to it


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> July 50 miler done (see my ride today) got it nice and early due to holiday in two weeks and a busy weekend coming up . Didn't want @cosmicbike to get this months in first like last month so beat you to it


A good idea, well done. I might try to get mine done today, I'll see how hot I get.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> A good idea, well done. I might try to get mine done today, I'll see how hot I get.


I rode early this morning 5.45 it was lovely before it got to hot


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2015)

I have been doing longer rides now that we are in the summer and I forgot about this challenge! I would not have wanted to reclassify one of my longer rides as a multiple of 50 km, but fortunately a group of pals rang me yesterday and said that they would like me to show them round the area. The ride ended up being 58.5 km, so I am still in!

As usual on my rides, we did lots of climbs, and of course that means that we also do a lot of descents. We stopped on the moor halfway down the Cragg Vale descent to eat some snacks because one of our number was getting a bit light-headed from lack of energy. We were standing around chatting, when suddenly behind us there was a deafening *BANG!!!!* 

Part of the bead of my friend Carrie's front tyre had slipped out of the rim and allowed the tube to come out and explode! Here's a picture of it draped across my handlebars. You should be able to see that there is a split in it about 3 inches long ...







If that had happened on the descent then it could have had horrendous consequences! 

There were various opinions as to the cause. This is mine ...

Carrie's tyres were pretty soft the last time we rode together and I mentioned to her then that she needed to pump them up. I squeezed the tyres before we set off yesterday and noticed that they were now pumped up really hard. She is only a tiny woman so she does not really need quite that much pressure to avoid pinch punctures and get a low rolling resistance, but it is her bike so I did not say anything.

The temperature was pretty high which would increase the pressure in the tyres.

The tyres were a loose fit in the rims. I was able to pull the tyre bead back into the rim with one hand!

So my theory is that the problem was caused by an excessive initial tyre pressure which was increased by direct sunlight beating down on the tyre while we were standing about, coupled with a loose tyre fit, and possibly with the tube being accidentally pinched under the tyre bead when the tyres were put on a couple of months ago?

Anyway - a great ride and my pal escaped with only a dead inner tube and ringing ears!


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> July 50 miler done (see my ride today) got it nice and early due to holiday in two weeks and a busy weekend coming up . Didn't want @cosmicbike to get this months in first like last month so beat you to it


Cheeky beggar
Not sure if I'll get one in this month, currently laid up with the rhabdomyolysis starting again


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Cheeky beggar
> Not sure if I'll get one in this month, currently laid up with the rhabdomyolysis starting again



Get well soon mate you've managed to hang in up to now ,30 days still to go this month hope you get it done . But get right first . hope the post keep your spirits up when your laid up


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Cheeky beggar
> Not sure if I'll get one in this month, currently laid up with the rhabdomyolysis starting again



Sorry to hear that. You've been doing better recently. 
Hope you get well soon and are well enough before the end of the month. 
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> A good idea, well done. I might try to get mine done today, I'll see how hot I get.



A sticky one today, but it's done. Hoping to get another one this month. I'll post it up later.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2015)

July 50 km ride now done I've challenged myself to do both a 50 m and 50 km ride each month that's seven down . Got this month done early due to family holiday coming up .the bike coming but now no need to chase the miles


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jul 2015)

Well folks, I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out of the challenge for this year

On the plus side it's because of a significant move forward on my health issues that have been on going for the past 2 years. My cycling must now be daily for short periods of half an hour and I can't do 100km/h

To the five remaining, keep up the good work


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Well folks, I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out of the challenge for this year
> 
> On the plus side it's because of a significant move forward on my health issues that have been on going for the past 2 years. My cycling must now be daily for short periods of half an hour and I can't do 100km/h
> 
> To the five remaining, keep up the good work


Sorry to hear you can't make the challenge you done so well hanging in until now. At least your health issues are being sorted .get yourself on the right track if that means shorter rides then so be it?.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2015)

How much of a move forward is it likely to be ... a cure, or the condition just being kept under control?

Anyway - good luck, and I hope to see you posting rides in the challenge thread(s) again next year!


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> How much of a move forward is it likely to be ... a cure, or the condition just being kept under control?
> 
> Anyway - good luck, and I hope to see you posting rides in the challenge thread(s) again next year!


Condition management for the foreseeable future with 6 monthly reviews. The shorter, daily rides work things differently so whilst we learn to manage things are the best approach. On the plus side I've been told to keep up the cycling.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Well folks, I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out of the challenge for this year
> 
> On the plus side it's because of a significant move forward on my health issues that have been on going for the past 2 years. My cycling must now be daily for short periods of half an hour and I can't do 100km/h
> 
> To the five remaining, keep up the good work




Well , you did a half , a half century challenge!! So well done to you and best wishes for your daily recovery rides.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2015)

ray2602 said:


> 01/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/358837754 50 km 1 point
> 02/08/2015 https://www.strava.com/activities/359658569 50 miles 2 points


Going for it this month @ray2602 29days left yet


----------



## ray2602 (2 Aug 2015)

I set myself a target of 5000 miles this year and to lose 5 stone, I had fallen slightly behind but I am now back on track, i have so far completed 2968 miles and have lost 4 stone, I retire next February and hope to complete LEJOG next June.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2015)

ray2602 said:


> I set myself a target of 5000 miles this year and to lose 5 stone, I had fallen slightly behind but I am now back on track, i have so far completed 2968 miles and have lost 4 stone, I retire next February and hope to complete LEJOG next June.


Way to go ray .


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Aug 2015)

I rode a total of 35 miles yesterday. 29 miles, a train ride and then anther 6 miles. It was all in the same day. Does this count?

https://www.strava.com/activities/358720692
https://www.strava.com/activities/358719913


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I rode a total of 35 miles yesterday. 29 miles, a train ride and then anther 6 miles. It was all in the same day. Does this count?
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/358720692
> https://www.strava.com/activities/358719913


Rules are pretty relaxed I believe total miles within 24 hours count . More importantly if you think it should count then fair enough


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Aug 2015)

Great  Even if it doesn't I've got time to do it later in the month right


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Aug 2015)

Got my August banker in today too. Next weekend may be quite boozy and the following saturday i'm on holiday for two weeks so could fesibly be off the bike the next three weekends. We shall see.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2015)

Way to go @ray2602 three in three days .You are making me feel bad at the weekend I did 29 miles and just could not be bothered to add the extra 4 miles to do 50km. I think you are winning the points total and you must be on target for your milage total


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2015)

I missed out on a half metric century today ...

My GPS batteries ran flat mid-ride. I guesstimated how far I had ridden and thought it would be about 51 km by the time I got home. I would have done a few more kms just to make sure, but it started raining so I dashed back. I just checked on my digital map and my ride was only 48.5 km.

Oh well - I am 621 km (386 miles) ahead of my target for this point in the year so I am not complaining!


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

I've been getting a bit blasé about these rides, as I've been on school hols I've managed 3 longer rides this month and the last two were 47 miles and I was happy. I didn't feel any pressure to extend them to make an imperial 50!


----------



## ray2602 (25 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Way to go @ray2602 three in three days .You are making me feel bad at the weekend I did 29 miles and just could not be bothered to add the extra 4 miles to do 50km. I think you are winning the points total and you must be on target for your milage total


I have now completed 3442 miles, so that means that I am 200 miles ahead of schedule, I would like to build up a buffer of 500 miles as winter is coming too quickly, the last couple of days i have been practicing riding in the rain, because I am bound to get rained on during my LEJOG attempt next year, Luckily I have a lot of annual leave and pre-retirement leave to take between now and February.


----------



## Jon George (14 Sep 2015)

I had to drop out of this challenge due to upper back problems. After various medical investigations, I think I've finally discovered that the cause was a new settee! (A couple of cushions to force me to sit up straight appears to removed the pain. ) So, yesterday, I celebrated with a 50km ride to Debenham and back. Sign me up for next year!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Sep 2015)

Welcome come back @Jon George glad to here you fit and well


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

11/12th done . November 50 miler in the bag hows everyone faring . Who still in ? not checked for a while


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

Just had a quick check 7 of us fully posted up to October . @13 rider , @ColinJ , @gavgav , @ray2602 , @Spinney , @themosquitoking and last but not least @Katherine . Calling @Harry_Palmer79 , @Spoked Wheels and @MikeW-71 have you posted your rides . Good luck everyone let's get it done


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2015)

38 miles today and 52 miles on Friday, which was also my first solo 50. I'll edit my post later when I get back onto the pc, as it's so long now, it's harder to edit on the Hudl. 

Well done everyone for getting this far, nearly there!
I would never have predicted that I would have done so many of these rides or have the confidence to even do my first metric century only 2 weeks ago. 

Good luck with your November and December rides.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (4 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> Calling @Harry_Palmer79 .... have you posted your rides . Good luck everyone let's get it done



Done! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/424673608


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2015)

Up to 9 completed up to Oct @Harry_Palmer79 and @MikeW-71 posted . Just @Spoked Wheels missing Sept and Oct


----------



## Spoked Wheels (4 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> Up to 9 completed up to Oct @Harry_Palmer79 and @MikeW-71 posted . Just @Spoked Wheels missing Sept and Oct



Sorry..... I've got a few rides to log but to be honest, my rides are all very similar so there's no much point to log them. I did do one that was completely new though so I might post that.


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Sorry..... I've got a few rides to log but to be honest, my rides are all very similar so there's no much point to log them. I did do one that was completely new though so I might post that.



As long as you post one qualifying ride per calendar month to stay in the challenge!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (23 Nov 2015)

50 very chilly kilometres logged on Saturday - decidedly cold feet by the end (will definitely need to look out my overshoes for December's ride!) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/437506739


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Nov 2015)

I'm glad I got Novembers 50 done rights at the start. Weather and health have meant very few miles this month. More opportunities in December though


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2015)

I was showing Nomadski some of our local hills today and realised that we were only on about 49 km when we got back so I said goodbye to him and went off to make up my half metric century. I actually added an extra 4 km to make it a 53 km ride.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Nov 2015)

OK, first sportive out of the way and even though it was three miles short of an imperial 'half' I think it's a valid challenge for me for 2016. So count me in. The plan is one metric and one imperial half century a month (separately) for next year. Very unlikely I'll be able to get an imperial in for December anyway so January and onwards.


----------



## Gert Lush (2 Dec 2015)

Definitely wanting to be giving this a go next year. By any chance does indoors count? If I'd want to go that far on my turbo that is.


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2015)

I don't think indoors does count... but I'll leave @ColinJ to rule on that!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> Definitely wanting to be giving this a go next year. By any chance does indoors count? If I'd want to go that far on my turbo that is.




How far does a turbo or rollers move along the floor?


----------



## Katherine (2 Dec 2015)

Nothing indoors is allowed on the other x miles a month challenges, so probably not.


----------



## Gert Lush (2 Dec 2015)

That's cool  Looking forward to next years attempt.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> That's cool  Looking forward to next years attempt.


Go for it I have really enjoyed this challenge It get you chasing miles and rides when you might dither and not bother


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2015)

Outdoor rides only! 

I just have one more 50 km ride to do for this challenge in 2015 and one more 100 km ride for the parallel metric century challenge that I am doing. That will be my distance target for the year smashed, and if the rain relents I might even get a few other rides in before stopping for my Christmas/NY break.)


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2015)

DONE!!!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.172815/post-3498866

Will try to get in at least another couple of metric halves before the end of the year - but I've done my 1/month.

@ColinJ - it was a great idea setting this up. No way would I manage an imperial a month (I try to do one per year!), and doing a metric century every month would take a little more dedication than I have (in the winter, at least!)


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> DONE!!!
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.172815/post-3498866
> 
> Will try to get in at least another couple of metric halves before the end of the year - but I've done my 1/month.
> ...


Well done @Spinney I think your the first person to complete the challenge I'm hoping for reasonable weather at the weekend to get my ride in


----------



## Katherine (2 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> DONE!!!
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.172815/post-3498866
> 
> Will try to get in at least another couple of metric halves before the end of the year - but I've done my 1/month.
> ...




Congratulations and well done!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2015)

Technically completed with today's 50 miler  but I challenged myself to do a metric and imperial half century each month so still need a 50 km ride to complete both


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Dec 2015)

Got my 50km ride for the month in today so i'm done too. Hopefully have chance to get out for a couple more before the end of the year but the pressure is off. Going to try and up my game next year and go for an imperial 50 each month next year. Well done everyone who manages to complete, 50km a month isn't massively challenging but it gives you an incentive to get out and go doesn't it?


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Got my 50km ride for the month in today so i'm done too. Hopefully have chance to get out for a couple more before the end of the year but the pressure is off. Going to try and up my game next year and go for an imperial 50 each month next year. Well done everyone who manages to complete, 50km a month isn't massively challenging but it gives you an incentive to get out and go doesn't it?


Without the challenge I would probably just nipped out for a quick 10 miler Dam you @ColinJ . it's certainly gets you out In January a 50km was still a bit of a challenge and a 50 m was a big challenge now I can do them without thinking thanks to the challenge I going to try the metric century challenge next year


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Without the challenge I would probably just nipped out for a quick 10 miler Dam you @ColinJ . it's certainly gets you out In January a 50km was still a bit of a challenge and a 50 m was a big challenge now I can do them without thinking thanks to the challenge I going to try the metric century challenge next year


That's the spirit! 

Consider doing what I did this year which was the metric century challenge with the 50 km challenge in tandem with it to 'fill in the gaps' between the longer rides. I did lots of 50 km rides this year which would have only been 30-40 kms in length if I hadn't had this challenge to motivate me to extend them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Technically completed with today's 50 miler  but I challenged myself to do a metric and imperial half century each month so still need a 50 km ride to complete both



You need to do one of the century challenges next year


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Consider doing what I did this year which was the metric century challenge with the 50 km challenge in tandem with it to 'fill in the gaps' between the longer rides. I did lots of 50 km rides this year which would have only been 30-40 kms in length if I hadn't had this challenge to motivate me to extend them.





Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to do one of the century challenges next year


That's the plan @ColinJ I stating here publicly I'm entering the metric century challenge next year . There I be gone and said it


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I just have one more 50 km ride to do for this challenge in 2015 and one more 100 km ride for the parallel metric century challenge that I am doing. That will be my distance target for the year smashed, and if the rain relents I might even get a few other rides in before stopping for my Christmas/NY break.)


The best laid schemes, and all that ... 

I have completed my 2015 mileage and 100 km ride targets and I was supposed to have got my final '50' of the year in yesterday but I have caught a cold and feel rather rough so I caught the train to visit my friends instead of cycling to meet them!

It is wet and windy and my Christmas break is a-loomin' ... I should be able to squeeze that final ride in one way or another, but not until I feel better and we get an ok day.


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2015)

Hoping to do my last 50 tomorrow...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Hoping to do my last 50 tomorrow...


Get out early before the rain arrives, and watch out for ice ... Have a good ride!


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Get out early before the rain arrives, and watch out for ice ... Have a good ride!


Thanks, part of it will be a group ride with a pub stop , it's an extra 9 miles each way. Then on the way back I'll decide how much extra to add.


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2015)

Done it!!! 
I'll post the ride later.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Done it!!!
> I'll post the ride later.


Well done @Katherine welcome to the half century completed club


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2015)

@ianrauk what do we get? A half a star? Or a different star to the century ones?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> @ianrauk what do we get? A half a star? Or a different star to the century ones?




I don't know.. how about a nice Silver star?


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I don't know.. how about a nice Silver star?
> View attachment 112707


Thank you.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I don't know.. how about a nice Silver star?
> View attachment 112707


Me Too Please


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Me Too Please




Help yourself


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2015)

Perhaps they should be bronze stars, leaving silver stars available for successful metric century challengers?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps they should be bronze stars, leaving silver stars available for successful metric century challengers?




I was actually thinking that Colin.
Your decision bud....you seem to be running this challenge.. so over to you.


----------



## Spinney (14 Dec 2015)

Silver would do, as the one ian put up is only half silver - so suitable for the half-century challenge!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> Silver would do, as the one ian put up is only half silver - so suitable for the half-century challenge!


That was a complete silver star with virtual light reflected off half of it! 

I think gold for imperial, silver for metric and bronze for half centuries would work well. Almost everybody knows how the medal system works.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (14 Dec 2015)

Even more motivation for me to actually sit on my bike this month!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That was a complete silver star with virtual light reflected off half of it!
> 
> I think gold for imperial, silver for metric and bronze for half centuries would work well. Almost everybody knows how the medal system works.


I agree but I like my silver star  will change though if there is a bronze


----------



## Spinney (14 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> I agree but I like my silver star  will change though if there is a bronze


ditto!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Even more motivation for me to actually sit on my bike this month!


Get out there you know you want a shiny. =


----------



## pauldavid (19 Dec 2015)

Will this challenge be running again for 2016?

Count me in if so


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

pauldavid said:


> Will this challenge be running again for 2016?
> 
> Count me in if so


Pretty certain there will be a 2016 version 
It's a great motivater to get out and do some miles


----------



## Katherine (19 Dec 2015)

Well done to everyone who has completed the challenge. Anyone not doing it next year or are we all in again?


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

I think it should just be a one off so were a select few who've done it 
I'm going for the @ColinJ approach next year entering the metric century challenge but also not leaving my friends in the half century challenge as I doing this as a back up in cause the century goes pear shaped


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2015)

Does anyone know were @ray2602 has got to after posting loads of rides up till Oct he's not been on Cc since Oct 18th .


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Does anyone know were @ray2602 has got to after posting loads of rides up till Oct he's not been on Cc since Oct 18th .



Oh dear,thats a shame. Hopefully he's just been busy.


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2015)

I've done it!! 

Finally got my December qualifying ride in, on the last day I could do so! It's been a shocking month of weather and today's ride was no exception with strong winds and driving rain, but made it round. I've enjoyed the challenge


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2015)

Well done @gavgav welcome to the successful half century challenge club. Grab yourself a shiney


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2015)

Only 45 miles today , turned up for the medium club rub as i hadn't been for ages so i thought a steadyride was in order and although it was a nice friendly ride i just pulled at the front as it was sedate so by the time i got near home dinner was about to be served so i decided not to extend my ride,


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2015)

I got my final '50' of the year in today as well. I had planned to get up at a reasonable time to do it but didn't manage to get to sleep until 04:30 this morning so I wasn't really in a fit state to ride until this afternoon. 

I have had a cold for over a week and hadn't ridden my bike for 2 weeks so I was not feeling particularly lively. Despite that, I wanted to get the ride in today because I might not get many more chances this year with family visits taking up most of the remainder of December.

It was windy here, but we had sunny spells earlier on. I had psyched myself up to doing the ride but then one of my sisters phoned. I told her that I wanted to get out to ride in the sunshine but she said she wouldn't keep me long. Over _*one hour*_ later, I rushed upstairs to get my cycling kit on ...  My fault - I have Caller Display so I knew who it was, and it is always difficult to keep those calls short. I should have ridden first and called her back after my post-ride shower!

I knew that I wouldn't be able to complete the ride in daylight so I made sure I had lights with me.

The temperatures are still high for the time of year, but it was about 6 degrees cooler than recent days and there was a strong blustery wind blowing which made conditions fairly chilly, especially as the sun went down.

I rode up the Cragg Vale climb into a strong cross headwind. I discovered higher up that I had picked up a mini peloton of other riders trying to keep in my wind shadow. They eventually breezed past me (ha ha) towards the top of the climb without a word of thanks for my efforts. What particularly irked me was how closely they overtook me but still not acknowledging me!

One of the other riders lost the wheel of his mates and drifted back towards me and I could tell that he intended to tuck in behind me again. Blow that for a game of soldiers - I got out of the saddle as I came up to him and sprinted past him so fast that he couldn't take my wheel!  His mates were waiting for him at the T-junction ahead. I did the rest of my ride solo.

I felt very tempted to abandon at the end of the 33 km loop but didn't want to wimp out of this challenge having already completed the metric century one so I forced myself to do the extra 17 km up and down the A646 in the dark.

That's pretty much my riding done for the year. As well as completing the metric and half metric century a month challenges, I have already done 2% more than my target distance for the year.

I'll join you again for the '50s' in 2016.  I intend to try doing a couple of century rides a month (one metric plus one metric/imperial) but it would be nice to have another challenge to get me out between those longer rides.


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I got my final '50' of the year in today as well. I had planned to get up at a reasonable time to do it but didn't manage to get to sleep until 04:30 this morning so I wasn't really in a fit state to ride until this afternoon.
> 
> I have had a cold for over a week and hadn't ridden my bike for 2 weeks so I was not feeling particularly lively. Despite that, I wanted to get the ride in today because I might not get many more chances this year with family visits taking up most of the remainder of December.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I got my final '50' of the year in today as well. I had planned to get up at a reasonable time to do it but didn't manage to get to sleep until 04:30 this morning so I wasn't really in a fit state to ride until this afternoon.
> 
> I have had a cold for over a week and hadn't ridden my bike for 2 weeks so I was not feeling particularly lively. Despite that, I wanted to get the ride in today because I might not get many more chances this year with family visits taking up most of the remainder of December.
> 
> ...



Well done colin and I think that make six of us in the completed club


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2015)

I got six of us completed @13 rider , @ColinJ ,@gavgav , @Spinney , @themosquitoking and last but not least @Katherine . calling @Harry_Palmer79 and @MikeW-71 still to post December rides there still time to ride .The mystery around @ray2602 is unsolved posted plenty of rides up to Oct .Then he's not been on the forum since Oct 28th  
Congrats to everyone  let's do it all again next year


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2015)

There's plenty of people who want to do this in 2016, in the resolution threads, which is great.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> There's plenty of people who want to do this in 2016, in the resolution threads, which is great.


Yes plenty started 2015 . 20 people posted Jan rides but only six saw it through up to now
Hopefully more complete next year


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Dec 2015)

I fear I might be looking at a fail 

Health and weather have killed my December, I've been out riding but not made it to 50k. I have a chance tommorrow evening, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I fear I might be looking at a fail
> 
> Health and weather have killed my December, I've been out riding but not made it to 50k. I have a chance tommorrow evening, so fingers crossed.


Ah. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I fear I might be looking at a fail
> 
> Health and weather have killed my December, I've been out riding but not made it to 50k. I have a chance tommorrow evening, so fingers crossed.


Go for it .finger crossed for you


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year.

OMG, that was an absolutely freezing night ride. Mileage isn't the only thing I've lost lately, that felt like hard work. Perhaps not the best choice of route either, tackling a hilly first half, but there it is... 34 miles. The 31st mile was completed with about 5 mins to spare


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Happy New Year.
> 
> OMG, that was an absolutely freezing night ride. Mileage isn't the only thing I've lost lately, that felt like hard work. Perhaps not the best choice of route either, tackling a hilly first half, but there it is... 34 miles. The 31st mile was completed with about 5 mins to spare


Wow brilliant mate talk about leaving it late !!!!!!
That makes us the magnificent seven . seven of us completed grad yourself a star .see earlier posts from @ianrauk and copy and paste .
If you were a few minutes late I'd let it stand


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps they should be bronze stars, leaving silver stars available for successful metric century challengers?





ianrauk said:


> I was actually thinking that Colin.
> Your decision bud....you seem to be running this challenge.. so over to you.


Can we have a decision on colour of the stars . Really believe that this is the third in terms of distance so should be bronze then Silver for metric century and gold for imperial 
People who have completed the metric century appear to have no star !


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Jan 2016)

How about..

50km - Bronze star
50 mile - Silver star
100km - Gold star
100 mile - A diamond


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> How about..
> 
> 50km - Bronze star
> 50 mile - Silver star
> ...




Sorry, I like my gold stars  Took a lot of work to get them.


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Jan 2016)

It's simple for me..

50km/miles - Bronze star
100km - Silver star
100 miles - Gold star


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2016)

Well done you 7. Not sure how the health will pan out this year, I'm doing more miles but in shorter chunks. Maybe I'll try a metric 50 and see how I feel.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> How about..
> 
> 50km - Bronze star
> 50 mile - Silver star
> ...


We said that people can do a mix of 50 km and 50 mile rides for this challenge so that wouldn't work. Also - the 100 milers have been doing their challenges for years so it would be a bit presumptuous for us to come along now and try to change the way they do things ... 

The most obvious thing would be Gold for a year of 100+ mile rides, Silver for a year of 100+ km rides, and Bronze for a year of 50+ km rides.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2016)

Oh, and if anybody is thinking of doing a year of double metric centuries ... do that 'properly' and earn yourself an audax RRtY badge!


----------



## mike3121 (27 Apr 2016)

I rode the Manchester to Llandudno ride on Saturday, my Garmin only recorded 97.68 miles but my actual ride was just over 100 miles, would this count as a 100 mile ride?


----------



## 13 rider (27 Apr 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I rode the Manchester to Llandudno ride on Saturday, my Garmin only recorded 97.68 miles but my actual ride was just over 100 miles, would this count as a 100 mile ride?


If your happy it's 100m then it's a 100m the whole monthly challenge is done on trust and so the only person you have to convince is you .don't forget to post it in the 2016 thread


----------



## mike3121 (7 Sep 2016)

How many of us have managed every month so far?


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Sep 2016)

mike3121 said:


> How many of us have managed every month so far?



Try posting that question in the 2016 thread 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...-month-challenge-chatzone.193109/post-4454456


----------



## 13 rider (7 Sep 2016)

mike3121 said:


> How many of us have managed every month so far?


I will answer anyway 30 riders for completed 8 months in 2016


----------



## mike3121 (7 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> I will answer anyway 30 riders for completed 8 months in 2016



oh yeah well spotted thanks


----------

